# Good Deal on Lifetime when Transferring from a Premiere?



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

My timing is probably terrible (it usually is) but we have a TiVo premiere that has 6.95 a month service on it and I'm thinking about replacing it with a TiVo Bolt with Lifetime. However, with the March Madness sale it's still going to cost me over $800. I was wondering if anyone had had any luck upgrading by calling TiVo and getting a better deal recently.

I'm only asking here first because the last few times I've called it's been a painful experience, one I don't want to repeat if it's not going to yield me any thing in return.

Thanks!


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

HeatherA said:


> My timing is probably terrible (it usually is) but we have a TiVo premiere that has 6.95 a month service on it and I'm thinking about replacing it with a TiVo Bolt with Lifetime. However, with the March Madness sale it's still going to cost me over $800. I was wondering if anyone had had any luck upgrading by calling TiVo and getting a better deal recently.
> 
> I'm only asking here first because the last few times I've called it's been a painful experience, one I don't want to repeat if it's not going to yield me any thing in return.
> 
> Thanks!


Buying directly from Tivo is almost always the most expensive and there are no applicable sales right now. You can still find new in box Bolts (4 tuner) with lifetime in the $600 or less range on Ebay or occasionally here, eBay Auction Central and if you are willing to go with a used Roamio (any version with lifetime) at lower prices and these are actually a great value IMO. 
Some folks have also purchased the Roamio OTA versions with lifetime and "added" their own cable card bracket and so far subject to Tivo's lack of interest have been using them on CATV systems.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

From recent posts here, it seems that some current users have been extended a couple hundred dollar or so discount on Lifetime when upgrading, when calling TiVo Customer Service.

Who knows if/when there will be a real nice sale--Nov./Dec., is in the past few years?


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

The Bolt will be 3 years old this September. It is possible that a new Tivo will be introduced this fall. And there will be good deals around the Black Friday Cyber Monday time frame later this year. Before that, there may be an opportunity for you to buy a Bolt from Tivo with a good deal on lifetime. It makes sense to pay for your Premiere through the rest of the year.

You are not alone in thinking that lifetime is expensive -- many on here agree.

The current March Madness is not a bad deal for a new Bolt: $139 for a new white box and $12.99 for monthly service.

I've been happy with prepaid annual on my Tivos. I was able to upgrade my 4-tuner Roamio to lifetime for $99 after about 2 years.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

chicagobrownblue said:


> The Bolt will be 3 years old this September. It is possible that a new Tivo will be introduced this fall. And there will be good deals around the Black Friday Cyber Monday time frame later this year. Before that, there may be an opportunity for you to buy a Bolt from Tivo with a good deal on lifetime. It makes sense to pay for your Premiere through the rest of the year.
> 
> You are not alone in thinking that lifetime is expensive -- many on here agree.
> 
> ...


I bought a new white Bolt when they first came out with the 1-year of free service. I let the year pass and then the service ended. It seems they never offer any discounts unless you pay a year or 2 of the monthly service? I'm waiting to see if they offer a transfer from my 6 year old Premiere to the Bolt. They still show on my account my Premiere from 2010 but I've told them on numerous occasions that I sold it but they never remove it. Maybe the white Bolt will remain in the closet forever?


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

lujan said:


> I bought a new white Bolt when they first came out with the 1-year of free service. I let the year pass and then the service ended. It seems they never offer any discounts unless you pay a year or 2 of the monthly service?


Correct.


lujan said:


> I'm waiting to see if they offer a transfer from my 6 year old Premiere to the Bolt.


Unlikely.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

chicagobrownblue said:


> Correct.
> 
> Unlikely.


Why is it unlikely? They did that last year so it's possible.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

UCLABB said:


> Why is it unlikely? They did that last year so it's possible.


He wants to use the Premiere that he doesn't own to get lifetime on a Bolt that is currently not in service. I've never seen that kind of offer. Have you?


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

chicagobrownblue said:


> He wants to use the Premiere that he doesn't own to get lifetime on a Bolt that is currently not in service. I've never seen that kind of offer. Have you?


No, I had two lifetime Premiers and sold one of them. I want to see if they ever transfer the lifetime Premiere to a lifetime Bolt for a fee of $99 or $199 like they did with the older model.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

lujan said:


> No, I had two lifetime Premiers and sold one of them. I want to see if they ever transfer the lifetime Premiere to a lifetime Bolt for a fee of $99 or $199 like they did with the older model.


Ahh. I think you probably still need to have service on your Bolt.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

chicagobrownblue said:


> Ahh. I think you probably still need to have service on your Bolt.


I still use the Premiere today...so if they ever offer a transfer for a small price I should be good.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

You are incoherent:



lujan said:


> Maybe the white Bolt will remain in the closet forever?





lujan said:


> I do, I still use it today...


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

... and you are never going to understand. The Bolt is in the closet with no service since it ran out. The Premiere (one of which is sold) is still in use since it has lifetime service. It's people like you that make me feel I never should have posted this in the first place.


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

lujan said:


> No, I had two lifetime Premiers and sold one of them. I want to see if they ever transfer the lifetime Premiere to a lifetime Bolt for a fee of $99 or $199 like they did with the older model.


TiVo did this before thanksgiving last year. I took advantage with a Premier and transferred lifetime to a new BOLT for $99. You had to buy the BOLT through TiVo for $200 and pay shipping, but I just used "price rewind" on my chase credit card when Amszon put the BOLT's on sale for $111. Chase credited me $89 back ;-)

You have to make sure to connect your Premier at least once a month. That way TiVo knows it's still in use. TiVo sent me an email saying since I own a Premier that has connected to the TiVo service between date X and Y I qualify to transfer my lifetime service. I still have a Premier and I hook it up to the network and let it run each month so that if the promo comes back it will qualify.

Good luck!
craigr


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

CIR-Engineering said:


> TiVo did this before thanksgiving last year. I took advantage with a Premier and transferred lifetime to a new BOLT for $99. You had to buy the BOLT through TiVo for $200 and pay shipping, but I just used "price rewind" on my chase credit card when Amszon put the BOLT's on sale for $111. Chase credited me $89 back ;-)
> 
> You have to make sure to connect your Premier at least once a month. That way TiVo knows it's still in use. TiVo sent me an email saying since I own a Premier that has connected to the TiVo service between date X and Y I qualify to transfer my lifetime service. I still have a Premier and I hook it up to the network and let it run each month so that if the promo comes back it will qualify.
> 
> ...


Hopefully they have the same or similar sale this year around the same time. I think that I didn't buy it last year because I already had a Bolt and wanted to use that one for the lifetime... I may never get to use the existing Bolt for these types of sales.


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

lujan said:


> Hopefully they have the same or similar sale this year around the same time. I think that I didn't buy it last year because I already had a Bolt and wanted to use that one for the lifetime... I may never get to use the existing Bolt for these types of sales.


I'm saving my Premier in the hope that when TiVo releases an NTSC 3.0 model that they will extend the offer.

craigr


----------



## WRX09MD (Aug 25, 2013)

I called yesterday 5 different times and spoke to 5 different reps in hopes of getting a good deal on lifetime with a new bolt and got nowhere.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

HeatherA said:


> My timing is probably terrible (it usually is) but we have a TiVo premiere that has 6.95 a month service on it and I'm thinking about replacing it with a TiVo Bolt with Lifetime. However, with the March Madness sale it's still going to cost me over $800. I was wondering if anyone had had any luck upgrading by calling TiVo and getting a better deal recently.
> 
> I'm only asking here first because the last few times I've called it's been a painful experience, one I don't want to repeat if it's not going to yield me any thing in return.
> 
> Thanks!


You could buy a 4 tuner bolt without service from ebay for ~$50 and try to transfer your $6.95 plan to the bolt. It would take over 8 years to reach $800 at $6.95 per month.


----------

